# What's the NYE bonus in your city?



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Jax FL $15 for four trips $40 for ten trips.

I'll be home.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

New Year's Eve Quest 

 



12/31/19 at 6pm to 10pm in San Francisco.* 










Take trips  Make extra 







4 







$15 







8 







$45 







 





New Year's Eve Quest 

 



12/31/19 at 10pm to 1/1/2020 at 4am in San Francisco.* 










Take trips  Make extra 







5 







$50 







13 







$140


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

A whopping $40 for ten trips in Jax, FL.

I'm staying home...hope that helps the other ants with the surge.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

15 bucks for 5 trips, and it'll be snowing.

No thanks.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

$20/4
$55/11


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)




----------



## BlazerFan (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Dallas


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Raleigh Durham I got:

$15 for 6 before 10pm
$55 for 10


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

$105 for 9 trips in westchester NY


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Chicago:

- 6pm to 10pm NYE: $15 for 4, or $40 for 9

- 10pm NYE to 4am NYD: $40 for 4, or $175 for 13


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I thought I was gonna get nothing but


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

typical crap for honolulu. We don't need it this week. Everyone making $30+ hr this week.


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Nothing for me on Eats in Vegas. Absolutely ludacris! Did get their bullshit text telling me they're expecting high demand though. Effin CLOWNS!!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like Games On! In the SLC. Peaks out at about $10/ ride. Stacked with surge, should be $15-30 per ride. Bring on the min fare short rides!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> View attachment 394950


EXTRA PUKE !
&
GLITTER.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> EXTRA PUKE !
> &
> GLITTER.


I forgot about the glitter...

My puking strategy is tell them it's $125 if they puke in the car. If they need to puke, keep their mouth shut, tap me on the shoulder, I'll pull over ASAP. When I say "Go" they can open the door. It's worked 3 times and I've yet to get puke inside&#128514;. I've seen cheap pax swallow their own puke to avoid the fee. It's pretty great.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's a 1.7X boost for DT pickups from 5-10AM tomorrow........LOL.......stupidest promo ever.

We've got too many ants it seems.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Oddly i Do not have a bonus but some drivers in the LA area do have a bonus
I am not sure if its because LA is a huge city and tons of drivers there or it has to do with the fact i only do Uber X and not Comfort or Black or the anti Uber posts i post on here
I do have a bonus through for Lyft but I hate lyft and only do Lyft if no one is on Uber


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Back in the old days...you know, 2014...the Quest for New Year's Eve was to guarantee a cab to drive.

6:00 PM The surge occurred when you hit the streets. Your multiplier is a $10.00 bill for a $4.50 ride, keep the change!

10:00 PM You didn't have time to think about your next move; there was always another fare waiting. Your multiplier is $40.00 per hour!

11:00 PM Turning down long rides because they are not profitable enough! Your multiplier is $60.00 per hour staying local!

11:50 PM Everyone is where they are going to be and things come to a complete halt. You had fifteen minutes to eat, pee and gas up.

12:00 AM HAPPY NEW YEAR!

12:05 AM They are tearing the doors off of the cab! We are the most popular guys in town at the moment!

03:00 AM Bars close. Your multiplier is a $20.00 bill for a $7.50 ride, keep the change!

04:00 AM Stragglers at every turn just happy to find a cab! You're the best driver ever! $50.00 for a $27.25 fare!

05:15 AM Pockets full, tank empty and folks still looking for rides at the gas station!

I miss those nights!

Last New Year's was the final night in a cab for me!


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

There's no way in hell I'm driving past 10pm


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Raise your hand if your excited about these bonuses!?

Don’t be ashamed, we won’t judge you or comment. 😂😂😂


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Raise your hand if your excited about these bonuses!?
> 
> Don't be ashamed, we won't judge you or comment. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


I am but I need to work versus a choice


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

3 trips $30. 9 trips $105.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Westchester NY


----------

